# Youth Bow



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Going to get my son 6 1/2 years old a bow for Christmas. When I was a kid I shot a bear recurve. He's a big kid does well with red rider. Should I go compound or recurve? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have a lot of experience with recurves, but I would go with what you see him hunting with in the future. That way there's no transition from one type to another. 

As far as options for a compound go, Diamond, Mission, and Bear (just to name a few) make really nice youth bows that are highly adjustable. Can't remember the exact models, but they go from 20-60 lbs and have about 10" in draw length adjustment. Or, buy a used youth bow. Pro shops always have youth bows coming in on trade.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

To go back to what I said about models, checkout the Bear Apprentice. 15-27" draw, 20-60lbs draw. At 28" axle to axle, it'll fit him damn near 'til he's driving.


----------



## Jason L. Grimm (Nov 18, 2010)

I purchased a Diamond Infinity for my 7 year old son. It will last him until he is a adult. Draw weight is 5-70 lbs. Draw length is 13-30 inches. http://www.diamondarchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=42


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I don't think there are many good youth "hunting bows." It does not make sense for a youth to have a seven inch brace height. With short draw length a youth bow should have a very short brace height. If an adult can shoot the full throttle at 5" brace height than why not make short brace height bows for kids. I'm sure there is a limit beyond practical as far as how short to go but 7" brace heights make no sense for women or kids. They need all the power stroke length they can get.

I would buy a Bear Brave to start out with 5.5" brace height. Then in a year or two if he is getting ready to hunt look at the Bear Cruzer or Apprentice, which have 6.5 and 6" brace heights.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Thanks. Pretty sure going with the brave


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Do not go with the brave Fred! Just not a good idea.

Ganzer


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

what's wrong with the Brave. I know it is probaly not a good hunting bow but it looks ideal to start a youngster out for practice. My kids do great with the other Bear youth models and I am thinking of updrading them soon. 

anything that fits a 6 or 7 year old will perform sub-par when that child grows up a bit.

My son just loves the recurve style shooting right now (age 7). He is not to the point where he has the patience to take his time and use a pin and or peep site. He likes to go back and forth between fingers and the bow release and he celebrates as long as he hits the target. I do want to get him shooting a compound style bow using a pin site soon though so he can work on building up shooting muscles and work on becoming more accurate. I want to have him out after deer as fast as is practical.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

They have bows that adjust a lot more than the Brave so you don't have to upgrade as often. My son has one he has had for 3 years and has cranked the poundage up each year. Its a Bear I believe. He is 11 and shooting pop cans at 50 yards! He obviously isn't going to shoot at game that far but its a pretty impressive youth bow.

Ganzer


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Find a 2013 Hoyt Ruckus, the best bow out for a youth of that age IMO. The 2013 has the Versa Cams on them and are adjustable by the half inch, they will be more accurate when the bow fits properly.


----------



## QuackerWacker99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mission craze 19 to 30 inch draw and 15-50 lbs and it's all very easy to adjust. I think it's about 350$


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## gandcmorris (Apr 30, 2015)

Just looked at a friends Hoyt Ruckus Jr. 15 to 27 draw with 9-29 lbs. I know its a light draw but first bow.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

wolfgang510 said:


> I don't think there are many good youth "hunting bows." It does not make sense for a youth to have a seven inch brace height. With short draw length a youth bow should have a very short brace height. If an adult can shoot the full throttle at 5" brace height than why not make short brace height bows for kids. I'm sure there is a limit beyond practical as far as how short to go but 7" brace heights make no sense for women or kids. They need all the power stroke length they can get.
> 
> I would buy a Bear Brave to start out with 5.5" brace height. Then in a year or two if he is getting ready to hunt look at the Bear Cruzer or Apprentice, which have 6.5 and 6" brace heights.


I guess it depends on what your goal is. For a young kid that is probably not going to be shooting enough energy to shoot at animals for several yrs anyway why go with short brace height? Short brace height does nothing but make the bow less forgiving to shoot. Sure you get more speed and energy out of short brace height but if your goal is learning to shoot accurately and developing good mechanics longer brace height is the way to go. Short brace height will frustrate a kid that is trying to learn.

Personally I have been shooting 35+yrs and for hunting tree stands I go with 7 1/2" brace height for the simple reason that the arrow gets off the string that much faster. When hunting stands you are often twisting your body in positions that you normally don't practice at as often. The faster that arrow gets off the string the less chance I have of screwing up the shot with poor mechanics.


----------

